# Butt Taper Tool



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this tool? Butt Taper Tool ? Has anyone ever used it? I must admit I laughed and thought someone out there has snapped. But that tiny little butt joint they showed on the video on their website, lots less sanding. I do hate the sanding....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

post the link so we can have a laugh


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres the link
http://www.butttaper.com/video.htm


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

there's a sucker born everyday :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bullsh1t. That guys was pretending to whack that butt joint. I can get a recess with glass and hotmud to hairline, so unless he's using vario, it's going to crack. 

I especially like how he talks about the lesser moisture in the OSB, and then proceeds to squirt a couple of gallons of water on the joint....the OSB will get wet and swell, and then what?

I like the idea, but I'm not going to run right out and buy one.


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

WoW. Coming to a Home Depot near you.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I wanna know where he got 1" tape lol.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

After reading a bunch of the website and thinking of how we always wish there was a way to recess butt joints, I might actually give this thing a try. It sounds like a gimmick but if it work's, it works!


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

looks like a joke to me. first you are going to have to convince hangers to use plywood behind the drywall, or framers. Not sure who's job that would be. Not to mention the added cost and time. Then "mist" the joints with water. I also dont really see how that roller is really recessing anything. Just makes a big gap and a V. I try to be optimistic about new ideas but I dont see that making into my toolbox ever.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys ,feel free to take a look at JLC online forum/drywall, type Butt taper in the archives and get a laugh . You,ll notice myself-Capt, Better , and Mikenh getting ripped from the maker of the tool cause we voiced our opinion,, its definitely a POS, The guys a real tool himself--maybe we could coax him over here for a laugh!!!!


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I could tape, top ,skim 5 butts in the time it took to screw around like that !If you count coll backs ,who knows how many.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Guys ,feel free to take a look at JLC online forum/drywall, type Butt taper in the archives and get a laugh . You,ll notice myself-Capt, Better , and Mikenh getting ripped from the maker of the tool cause we voiced our opinion,, its definitely a POS, The guys a real tool himself--maybe we could coax him over here for a laugh!!!!


some of them got quite hilarious also


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

MacDry said:


> Has anyone heard of this tool? Butt Taper Tool ? Has anyone ever used it? I must admit I laughed and thought someone out there has snapped. But that tiny little butt joint they showed on the video on their website, lots less sanding. I do hate the sanding....


 There is a thread on this further back a few months ago and why it is not such a good idea to use. First and foremost it is compromising the sheetrock with water, I wonder how many manufactures would cover the paper once it loses its bond with the gypsum...and really how much holding power would there be with a strip of tape so narrow. I think the only thing holding the seam together would be the hot mud.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The roller looks like it would cause a blistered seam.
OSB contains moisture before it gets to the job.
spit on the stuff , it starts to swell.
I can see the hangers now. picking through the scrape pile of soaking wet
OSB strips.
metal would work,, between the studs.. WITH tape. I've seen a product
similar . shanondoah building supply . com.. all i got, tried to find the site.with the bracket.
they have a metal bracket , butt breaks between studs .screw to bracket..
no hump. ????? even if it's a butt runners dream. will the hangers take the time to use it. ,, and what would they charge for that time? 
sorry for bashing hangers, but I'm having problems with those guys right now.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> The roller looks like it would cause a blistered seam.
> OSB contains moisture before it gets to the job.
> spit on the stuff , it starts to swell.
> I can see the hangers now. picking through the scrape pile of soaking wet
> ...


I've thought the same thing, someone is going to pay for all these fancy butt treatments.....sure, it's going to make finishing easier, but there's no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Will it pass inspection*

What stands out in my mind is will it pass fire rating with 1 inch tape. If it doesn't pass the building inspection then the whole exercise is kinda useless.


----------

